# Betta bulbs



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Went to petco today to [email protected] the fish and some tanks today and picked up a pack of these betta bulb plants? so far from what am reading online the chances of them growing are 50/50

anybody had any luck with these before?

also should i grow them right in the tank with my fish or a seprate cup til the sprout?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Everytime you bring new plants/tankmates back home, always QT them for around 2 ~ 3 weeks. 

I've never had these packaged plants before, I've heard some bad stuff about them before, some of them aren't even aquatic plants sometimes!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I might try again soon - but when I first got some betta bulbs I only had 1 grow out of about 6 that I put in tanks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Out of 20 plant bulbs only two grew for me...one VERY well...took up my 10 gallon tank, the other smaller in a 5 gallon. Now that I have such a huge breeding project I might buy a few to add to my plant tank.


----------



## Echo (May 18, 2011)

tried 'em.. i got one pack for each of my six tanks (they were on sale). five bulbs per pack, sometimes six.. only THREE bulbs sprouted. so far i have a lilly in my shrimp tank (it's HUGE and they love it :mrgreen, a lilly starting in Zen's tank (after three months of being buried in the gravel..) and some kind of onion that i ended up yanking out of Roxie's tank after it started rotting. all the other bulbs got tossed during routine water changes because they were growing fuzz 
all in all, not worth it.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i bought 2 packs .. with 3 bulbs each .. and i've gotten 5/6 of them to grow into aponogeton (sp?) .. went back to petco to get some more .. but they were sold out T_T

i rinse wash them in warm water.. then let them grow in cups with regular tap water (the chlorine should kill whatevers bad) first till they sprout like 3-4 tiny stem things (about 1in in height) .. then i do a w/c for their cups and refil them with water from the tank that it's going into for a day (by then their little sprout stems are like 4-5in long .. they grow real fast) .. then i half bury them in the gravel .. as the directions say not to fully bury them .. i've had awesome luck with them ..


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been growing these for about a year. My bettas love lounging in them. Only a little over 50 % grow. Sometimes I had all grow in a pack and some only 1 out of 3. You can send then back to the manufacturer and they will replace them, just save the package till they grow. I start them in a water glass and that way I don't have to fish them out of my tank. When they begin a good sprout I drop them in my tank. I love them.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

so i went ahead and planted the bigger on the bulbs in jaws tank, put the end of a bit into the gravel , i did right after a water which from am reading now might not have been the best idea but will see


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

so in the tank it didnt work, put the same bulb in about half a cup of water ( half of that half was water from the tank) and this is result after about 3 weeks worth 

http://i43.tinypic.com/21biqtw.jpg

I just transferred it back over to the tank before taking this pic


----------

